# The Brainwashing of My Dad



## antifa

by Jen Senko

It's only $4 and well worth your time. Jen Senko explains how the U.S. became infested with alt-right hate.

Here is a preview


----------



## Rambunctious

Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....


----------



## Wyatt earp

LMAO all that video was about was an assault on the 1 ammendment and crying that liberals Monopoly on propaganda ended in 1987 ...


----------



## antifa

Rambunctious said:


> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....


The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The real brainwashing I listed here.

U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?

It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you


I played golf and had crab at the clubhouse for lunch today...then came home and worked on my jeep.... that's what happened to me today...tomorrow I'm taking my RV to the lake to catch some bass and meet some friends....that's what happened to me....


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.


Did you watch the video?


----------



## antifa

Rambunctious said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you
> 
> 
> 
> I played golf and had crab at the clubhouse for lunch today...then came home and worked on my jeep.... that's what happened to me today...tomorrow I'm taking my RV to the lake to catch some bass and meet some friends....that's what happened to me....
Click to expand...

When did you start hating nonwhites?


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.
Click to expand...



Again i watched it and it was one big cry fest that the right points out the bullshit of the left every day since 1987 and they can't handle it, just like the left couldn't handle Russia telling the American public the truth about Hillary and the DNC


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> Did you watch the video?


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> When did you start hating nonwhites?


When did you start hating America?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
What a bunch of horseshit.


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of hourseshit.




I watched the entire thing and it was funny as hell to see this cry while talking stuck up


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of hourseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the entire thing and it was funny as hell to see this cry while talking stuck up
Click to expand...


  And you were able to hold down supper?


----------



## Wyatt earp

It was so funny at the end how liberals love to deny things are happening...


----------



## Hossfly

bear513 said:


> It was so funny at the end how liberals love to deny things are happening...


Didn't someone once say "If you tell a lie often enough people will believe it?" Or something to that effect? Well, liberal pukes lie so often they start to believe their own lies. They sure are comical critters!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Hossfly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so funny at the end how liberals love to deny things are happening...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't someone once say "If you tell a lie often enough people will believe it?" Or something to that effect? Well, liberal pukes lie so often they start to believe their own lies. They sure are comical critters!
Click to expand...



Exactly and they are upset they don't have complete control of the media , it drives them insane.


----------



## antifa

Rambunctious said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you start hating nonwhites?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you start hating America?
Click to expand...

Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door!


----------



## Rambunctious

*The Brainwashing of My Dad*

Antifa's dad wasn't brainwashed Antifa was..... too bad Antifas dad didn't kick Antifas ass more often...


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door!


That is a poem not a policy.....


----------



## antifa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.


At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.


It's the other way around...you are falling for a bunch of crap...how old are you?


----------



## antifa

Rambunctious said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the other way around...you are falling for a bunch of crap...how old are you?
Click to expand...

I'm not the dittohead or the one watching faux news. Spend the $4 and see for yourself what happened to you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
Click to expand...


 Nah....I've seen enough in my 52 years to know bullshit when I see it.


----------



## antifa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah....I've seen enough in my 52 years to know bullshit when I see it.
Click to expand...

Faux news is bullshit but that's where you get all your talking points.


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> I'm not the dittohead or the one watching faux news. Spend the $4 and see for yourself what happened to you.


There is so much you don't know....history....social....lessons.... it's sad that you would be so proud of ANTIFA that you would select that as a screen name...you may as well place a swastika on it....


----------



## antifa

Rambunctious said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the dittohead or the one watching faux news. Spend the $4 and see for yourself what happened to you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much you don't know....history....social....lessons.... it's sad that you would be so proud of ANTIFA that you would select that as a screen name...you may as well place a swastika on it....
Click to expand...

Let me guess, faux news told you that anti-fascist and fascist are the same thing?


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> Let me guess, faux news told you that anti-fascist and fascist are the same thing?


There is nothing non fascist about ANTIFA....


----------



## antifa

Rambunctious said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, faux news told you that anti-fascist and fascist are the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing non fascist about ANTIFA....
Click to expand...

You are brainwashed and have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
Click to expand...



I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah....I've seen enough in my 52 years to know bullshit when I see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faux news is bullshit but that's where you get all your talking points.
Click to expand...


  I stopped watching FUX news a long time ago.
Maybe you should do the same with CNN.


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> You are brainwashed and have no idea what you are talking about


Do you want the opposition to shut up? You said I was a Dittohead...would it be okay with you if Rush would do a series of political courses at your university? How about a speech from Mark Levin?


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
Click to expand...

Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, faux news told you that anti-fascist and fascist are the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing non fascist about ANTIFA....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are brainwashed and have no idea what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


No it's the left that's brain washed kid.



7 Reasons Why Liberals Are Incapable of Understanding The World




7 Reasons Why Liberals Are Incapable of Understanding The World
John Hawkins  | August 23, 20
_




To understand the workings of American politics, you have to understand this fundamental law: Conservatives think liberals are stupid. Liberals think conservatives are evil. —*Charles Krauthammer*



Even liberals who've accomplished a lot in their lives and have high IQs often say things on a regular basis that are stunningly, profoundly stupid and at odds with the way the world works. Modern liberalism has become so bereft of common sense and instinctually suicidal that America can only survive over the long haul by thwarting the liberal agenda. In fact, liberalism has become such a toxic and poisonous philosophy that most liberals wouldn't behave differently if their goal were to deliberately destroy the country. So, how does liberalism cause well-meaning, intelligent liberals to get this way? Well, it starts with...

*1) Liberalism creates a feedback loop.* It is usually impossible for a non-liberal to change a liberal's mind about political issues because liberalism works like so: only liberals are credible sources of information. How do you know someone's liberal? He espouses liberal doctrine. So, no matter how plausible what you say may be, it will be ignored if you're not a liberal and if you are a liberal, of course, you probably agree with liberal views. This sort of close-mindedness makes liberals nearly impervious to any information that might undermine their beliefs.

*2) Liberals sources of information are ever present.* Conservatives are regularly exposed to the liberal viewpoint whether they want to be or not. That's not necessarily so for liberals. Imagine the average day for liberals. They get up and read their local newspaper. It has a liberal viewpoint. They take their kids to school, where the teachers are liberal. Then they go to work, listen to NPR which has a liberal viewpoint on the way home, and then turn on the nightly news which also skews leftward. From there, they turn on TV and watch shows created by liberals that lean to the left, if they have any political viewpoint at all. Unless liberals actively seek out conservative viewpoints, which is unlikely, the only conservative arguments they're probably going to hear are going to be through the heavily distorted, poorly translated, deeply skeptical lens of other liberals.
_


----------



## antifa

Rambunctious said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed and have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the opposition to shut up? You said I was a Dittohead...would it be okay with you if Rush would do a series of political courses at your university? How about a speech from Mark Levin?
Click to expand...

I want you to learn how you and the nation became so filled with fear and hate.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
Click to expand...



I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..



.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed and have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the opposition to shut up? You said I was a Dittohead...would it be okay with you if Rush would do a series of political courses at your university? How about a speech from Mark Levin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want you to learn how you and the nation became so filled with fear and hate.
Click to expand...



LMAO, it became filled with hate and fear because of the Democrat party, they can't have blacks and whites get along ...it would be the end of them.


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?


----------



## Rambunctious

antifa said:


> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?


When did you start to hate American patriots?


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
Click to expand...



Didn't like blacks much when I lived up in Chicago....the Democrats segergated them and made blacks hate to much



In South Carolina blacks can Be as nicest as can be.


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like blacks much when I lived up in Chicago....the Democrats segergated them and made blacks hate to much
> 
> 
> 
> In South Carolina blacks can Be as nicest as can be.
Click to expand...

You may want to stay away from Charlotte, especially with your maga.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like blacks much when I lived up in Chicago....the Democrats segergated them and made blacks hate to much
> 
> 
> 
> In South Carolina blacks can Be as nicest as can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to stay away from Charlotte, especially with your maga.
Click to expand...



Why what's wrong with Charolotte ? Go their once and awhile no big deal


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like blacks much when I lived up in Chicago....the Democrats segergated them and made blacks hate to much
> 
> 
> 
> In South Carolina blacks can Be as nicest as can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to stay away from Charlotte, especially with your maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why what's wrong with Charolotte ? Go their once and awhile no big deal
Click to expand...

You never know when the tinderbox will explode.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like blacks much when I lived up in Chicago....the Democrats segergated them and made blacks hate to much
> 
> 
> 
> In South Carolina blacks can Be as nicest as can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to stay away from Charlotte, especially with your maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why what's wrong with Charolotte ? Go their once and awhile no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never know when the tinderbox will explode.
Click to expand...



More propaganda?


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> More propaganda?


Usually when people are sad, they don't do anything. They just cry over their condition. But when they get angry, they bring about a change.
~Malcolm X

History will repeat itself.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when people are sad, they don't do anything. They just cry over their condition. But when they get angry, they bring about a change.
> ~Malcolm X
> 
> History will repeat itself.
Click to expand...



So they going to stop playing their PlayStation x box and do what exactly?


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when people are sad, they don't do anything. They just cry over their condition. But when they get angry, they bring about a change.
> ~Malcolm X
> 
> History will repeat itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So they going to stop playing their PlayStation x box and do what exactly?
Click to expand...

Burn it down?


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.



Seems like, on here, it's both sides going "you're the brainwashed one" "No, you're the brainwashed one", "no, it's you" "no, it's you."

What are you all trying to prove? 

To me it just looks like a bunch of brainwashed people shouting at each other.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when people are sad, they don't do anything. They just cry over their condition. But when they get angry, they bring about a change.
> ~Malcolm X
> 
> History will repeat itself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, on here, it's both sides going "you're the brainwashed one" "No, you're the brainwashed one", "no, it's you" "no, it's you."
> 
> What are you all trying to prove?
> 
> To me it just looks like a bunch of brainwashed people shouting at each other.
Click to expand...



Not really when 95% of the media, music, television, billboards schools ect..ect. are all directed towards a liberal slant to say otherwise you are lying..


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when people are sad, they don't do anything. They just cry over their condition. But when they get angry, they bring about a change.
> ~Malcolm X
> 
> History will repeat itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So they going to stop playing their PlayStation x box and do what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burn it down?
Click to expand...



Burn what down? We seen how your type raped and took poops on cop cars during OWS


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, on here, it's both sides going "you're the brainwashed one" "No, you're the brainwashed one", "no, it's you" "no, it's you."
> 
> What are you all trying to prove?
> 
> To me it just looks like a bunch of brainwashed people shouting at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really when 95% of the media, music, television, billboards schools ect..ect. are all directed towards a liberal slant to say otherwise you are lying..
Click to expand...

Now that is propaganda. I posted a documentary showing how the nation was intentionally forced to the right with hate radio and faux news lies.


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when people are sad, they don't do anything. They just cry over their condition. But when they get angry, they bring about a change.
> ~Malcolm X
> 
> History will repeat itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So they going to stop playing their PlayStation x box and do what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burn it down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Burn what down? We seen how your type raped and took poops on cop cars during OWS
Click to expand...

You do realize the tea party originally started because of the Wall Street bailout. Who changed your mind about protesting the bailout?


----------



## IsaacNewton

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?
Click to expand...


They won't watch it. Ignorance is ignorant of it's own ignorance. They said bye bye to reality long ago. I saw this on tv a while back. It's sad they do this to old people, it is like these fake televangelists that prey on the old and uneducated, telling them to send in their last $1,000 so that 'god' can multiply it by a hundred. They do but he doesn't. 

The bad thing for con media like Fake Fox News and con talk radio is they've been hard at it for 20+ years and they've hit a wall. They can't get past brainwashing around 33% of the population into voting against their own best interest. But it is very effective on that small minority. 

The conservative 'elite' understand demographics is about to render them powerless for good soon so they are really pushing their entire lie agenda hard.


----------



## antifa

IsaacNewton said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won't watch it. Ignorance is ignorant of it's own ignorance. They said bye bye to reality long ago. I saw this on tv a while back. It's sad they do this to old people, it is like these fake televangelists that prey on the old and uneducated, telling them to send in their last $1,000 so that 'god' can multiply it by a hundred. They do but he doesn't.
> 
> The bad thing for con media like Fake Fox News and con talk radio is they've been hard at it for 20+ years and they've hit a wall. They can't get past brainwashing around 33% of the population into voting against their own best interest. But it is very effective on that small minority.
> 
> The conservative 'elite' understand demographics is about to render them powerless for good soon so they are really pushing their entire lie agenda hard.
Click to expand...

I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
Click to expand...


Why is it you never see any blacks at an antifa protest?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, on here, it's both sides going "you're the brainwashed one" "No, you're the brainwashed one", "no, it's you" "no, it's you."
> 
> What are you all trying to prove?
> 
> To me it just looks like a bunch of brainwashed people shouting at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really when 95% of the media, music, television, billboards schools ect..ect. are all directed towards a liberal slant to say otherwise you are lying..
Click to expand...


The issue arises of what are Republicans going to do all this Liberal brainwashing?

Most of those you listed are private enterprises, except most schools.

It seems only if Republicans assert themselves, you know like a Fascist, could they possibly fix these dangerous issues?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IsaacNewton said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won't watch it. Ignorance is ignorant of it's own ignorance. They said bye bye to reality long ago. I saw this on tv a while back. It's sad they do this to old people, it is like these fake televangelists that prey on the old and uneducated, telling them to send in their last $1,000 so that 'god' can multiply it by a hundred. They do but he doesn't.
> 
> The bad thing for con media like Fake Fox News and con talk radio is they've been hard at it for 20+ years and they've hit a wall. They can't get past brainwashing around 33% of the population into voting against their own best interest. But it is very effective on that small minority.
> 
> The conservative 'elite' understand demographics is about to render them powerless for good soon so they are really pushing their entire lie agenda hard.
Click to expand...


Oh please, Fox media is just 1 of many Liberal news stations, and it's Neoconservative, not even real Conservative.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, on here, it's both sides going "you're the brainwashed one" "No, you're the brainwashed one", "no, it's you" "no, it's you."
> 
> What are you all trying to prove?
> 
> To me it just looks like a bunch of brainwashed people shouting at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really when 95% of the media, music, television, billboards schools ect..ect. are all directed towards a liberal slant to say otherwise you are lying..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is propaganda. I posted a documentary showing how the nation was intentionally forced to the right with hate radio and faux news lies.
Click to expand...



Propganda my butt we are surrounded by the liberal view point...to say otherwise you are lying .


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.


----------



## antifa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you never see any blacks at an antifa protest?
Click to expand...

You don't know what you are talking about. Quite a few BLM are at the same protests as Antifa. The same is true for the Resistance Party.


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, on here, it's both sides going "you're the brainwashed one" "No, you're the brainwashed one", "no, it's you" "no, it's you."
> 
> What are you all trying to prove?
> 
> To me it just looks like a bunch of brainwashed people shouting at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really when 95% of the media, music, television, billboards schools ect..ect. are all directed towards a liberal slant to say otherwise you are lying..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is propaganda. I posted a documentary showing how the nation was intentionally forced to the right with hate radio and faux news lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Propganda my butt we are surrounded by the liberal view point...to say otherwise you are lying .
Click to expand...

Since you are clueless to what conservatism is, there is no way in hell you know what liberalism is.


----------



## Darkwind

Boo hoo.  My parents are so stupid...

The cry of the young since..................forever.


Until they grow up and have opinions of their own and then it becomes...

Hire a teenager while he or she still knows it all.

The latter is a funny anecdote that happens to be true, the former is something that is usually grown out of if the maturation process happens.


----------



## antifa

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.
Click to expand...

Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real brainwashing I listed here.
> 
> U.S.A the most brainwashed in history?
> 
> It's more Liberal on the whole, than Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, on here, it's both sides going "you're the brainwashed one" "No, you're the brainwashed one", "no, it's you" "no, it's you."
> 
> What are you all trying to prove?
> 
> To me it just looks like a bunch of brainwashed people shouting at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really when 95% of the media, music, television, billboards schools ect..ect. are all directed towards a liberal slant to say otherwise you are lying..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is propaganda. I posted a documentary showing how the nation was intentionally forced to the right with hate radio and faux news lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Propganda my butt we are surrounded by the liberal view point...to say otherwise you are lying .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are clueless to what conservatism is, there is no way in hell you know what liberalism is.
Click to expand...



Oh I know what the real terms are I dumb it down for argument sake you still refuse to address my factual statement , if you think I am lying rewatch your own video.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.
Click to expand...



Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.
Click to expand...




antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
Click to expand...


Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
Click to expand...

Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that study, loaded liberal questions that has no basis on facts so GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you never see any blacks at an antifa protest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about. Quite a few BLM are at the same protests as Antifa. The same is true for the Resistance Party.
Click to expand...


  The blm isnt antifa..
They both share the same level of ignorance though.
  And no you dont see blacks at antifa riots.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
Click to expand...



You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive


----------



## Marion Morrison

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
Click to expand...


Shhhh, that's what they told him in the daily red bulletin.


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, on here, it's both sides going "you're the brainwashed one" "No, you're the brainwashed one", "no, it's you" "no, it's you."
> 
> What are you all trying to prove?
> 
> To me it just looks like a bunch of brainwashed people shouting at each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really when 95% of the media, music, television, billboards schools ect..ect. are all directed towards a liberal slant to say otherwise you are lying..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is propaganda. I posted a documentary showing how the nation was intentionally forced to the right with hate radio and faux news lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Propganda my butt we are surrounded by the liberal view point...to say otherwise you are lying .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are clueless to what conservatism is, there is no way in hell you know what liberalism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know what the real terms are I dumb it down for argument sake you still refuse to address my factual statement , if you think I am lying rewatch your own video.
Click to expand...

Post a shortlist of your personal conservative principles.


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
Click to expand...

Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.

Do a search and learn something.


----------



## antifa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, where do you get your misinformation, faux news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you never see any blacks at an antifa protest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about. Quite a few BLM are at the same protests as Antifa. The same is true for the Resistance Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blm isnt antifa..
> They both share the same level of ignorance though.
> And no you dont see blacks at antifa riots.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch television unless it's sports...I get my news from huff post, Washington post, ABC online, MSNBC online, political, local 2  news papers ...etc...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me again when did you start disliking brown and black folk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you never see any blacks at an antifa protest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about. Quite a few BLM are at the same protests as Antifa. The same is true for the Resistance Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blm isnt antifa..
> They both share the same level of ignorance though.
> And no you dont see blacks at antifa riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.
Click to expand...


   Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
Click to expand...


  Leftist such as yourself have been trying to take down Rush for decades and you fail every time...why so weak?


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the reality is Fox along woth every Corporate News Outlet feed you what they want to spin, so you are no better.
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
Click to expand...



What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...



Salem Media Investor Center |


----------



## IsaacNewton

Marion Morrison said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!
Click to expand...


Trump's Shithole Followers - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IsaacNewton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
Click to expand...


  Sit in your safe space and watch.


----------



## IsaacNewton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
Click to expand...


Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.


----------



## Rambunctious

IsaacNewton said:


> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy


I think it's you that has been cryin....


----------



## IsaacNewton

Rambunctious said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's you that has been cryin....
Click to expand...


I have, of laughter at the incompetence of the orange turd and his following of shitholes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IsaacNewton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 35 seconds in and gave it the middle finger delete ...
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
Click to expand...


  Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.

    Care to challenge my assessment?


----------



## Rambunctious

IsaacNewton said:


> I have, of laughter at the incompetence of the orange turd and his following of shitholes


Too bad that Durbin and you libs don't defend America as hardheartedly as you defend shit hole nations....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Try me.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Antifa just wouldn't make it where I live. They'd end up ventilated this way, that way, and the other way too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The first of three safes.....
https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-k9T7hr2/0/L/i-k9T7hr2-L.jpg


----------



## Marion Morrison

Marion Morrison said:


> Antifa just wouldn't make it where I live. They'd end up ventilated this way, that way, and the other way too.



Or eaten by gator/shark.. GTFO here with that bullshit bitch, I'm from the real world,ooooooo.


----------



## IsaacNewton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
Click to expand...


You don't feel safe anywhere cupcake. LIke a gang member you think your gun makes you something because you in fact feel like nothing. Go to your basement and don't forget to set the trip wire Percy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hey dude, when's the last time you killed a 9 foot Diamondback with a shovel, bitchboy!  Come on down 'round heanh. We got critters that will kill your ass. True Story.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Rambunctious said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have, of laughter at the incompetence of the orange turd and his following of shitholes
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that Durbin and you libs don't defend America as hardheartedly as you defend shit hole nations....
Click to expand...


Do you ever go to anything except your rolodex of memes? Or is that your safe space. Trump is a shithole supported by shitholes who'd have to work overtime just to lift themselves up to 'deplorable' level.

More of what is documented in the OP, old men who are terrified of change and listen to whitey mcwhite radio who tells them how 'the other' is going t' git them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IsaacNewton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't feel safe anywhere cupcake. LIke a gang member you think your gun makes you something because you in fact feel like nothing. Go to your basement and don't forget to set the trip wire Percy.
Click to expand...


  We dont have basements in the south....
For two reasons..the water table is too high,and we dont hide in basements.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Rambunctious

IsaacNewton said:


> Do you ever go to anything except your rolodex of memes? Or is that your safe space. Trump is a shithole supported by shitholes who'd have to work overtime just to lift themselves up to 'deplorable' level.


It's not my fault that you refuse to see the truth...by the way Trump's APR is up again today....amazingly so after all of this nonsense!


----------



## IsaacNewton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't feel safe anywhere cupcake. LIke a gang member you think your gun makes you something because you in fact feel like nothing. Go to your basement and don't forget to set the trip wire Percy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have basements in the south....
> For two reasons..the water table is too high,and we dont hide in basements.
Click to expand...


Hide behind your three good teeth then. Or _out back 'o the double wide (a shithole)_.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't feel safe anywhere cupcake. LIke a gang member you think your gun makes you something because you in fact feel like nothing. Go to your basement and don't forget to set the trip wire Percy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have basements in the south....
> For two reasons..the water table is too high,and we dont hide in basements.
Click to expand...


PS: We take it upon ourselves to neutralize deadly threats as they come. If you choose to be one, that's on you. True Story.

Mess around if you wanna.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Marion Morrison said:


> Hey dude, when's the last time you killed a 9 foot Diamondback with a shovel, bitchboy!  Come on down 'round heanh. We got critters that will kill your ass. True Story.



Killed 37 rattlers in the foothills of California


Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't feel safe anywhere cupcake. LIke a gang member you think your gun makes you something because you in fact feel like nothing. Go to your basement and don't forget to set the trip wire Percy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have basements in the south....
> For two reasons..the water table is too high,and we dont hide in basements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS: We take it upon ourselves to neutralize deadly threats as they come. If you choose to be one, that's on you. True Story.
Click to expand...


True story that you just made up in your head so you'd feel better? Yeah. 

Wherever your safe space is cupcake get to it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IsaacNewton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't feel safe anywhere cupcake. LIke a gang member you think your gun makes you something because you in fact feel like nothing. Go to your basement and don't forget to set the trip wire Percy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have basements in the south....
> For two reasons..the water table is too high,and we dont hide in basements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hide behind your three good teeth then. Or _out back 'o the double wide_.
Click to expand...


 I actually have 36K in implants which I paid for out of pocket.
I fell off a roof in my youth and shattered most of them yet I was able to fund my surgery as well as a weekend place payment and a new home.

   So whats your excuse?

Oh....I've gone through hip replacement,cancer surgery,spinal fusion and an unexplained type two diabetes along with my oral surgery......in four years.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't feel safe anywhere cupcake. LIke a gang member you think your gun makes you something because you in fact feel like nothing. Go to your basement and don't forget to set the trip wire Percy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have basements in the south....
> For two reasons..the water table is too high,and we dont hide in basements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS: We take it upon ourselves to neutralize deadly threats as they come. If you choose to be one, that's on you. True Story.
> 
> Mess around if you wanna.
Click to expand...


  I love when someone truly understands the embodiment of the south.

   Fuck with us at your own risk.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

IsaacNewton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude, when's the last time you killed a 9 foot Diamondback with a shovel, bitchboy!  Come on down 'round heanh. We got critters that will kill your ass. True Story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killed 37 rattlers in the foothills of California
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't feel safe anywhere cupcake. LIke a gang member you think your gun makes you something because you in fact feel like nothing. Go to your basement and don't forget to set the trip wire Percy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have basements in the south....
> For two reasons..the water table is too high,and we dont hide in basements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS: We take it upon ourselves to neutralize deadly threats as they come. If you choose to be one, that's on you. True Story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True story that you just made up in your head so you'd feel better? Yeah.
> 
> Wherever your safe space is cupcake get to it.
Click to expand...


Yeah.. your a liar faggot. I actually have killed 9 Diamondbacks, pussy.

You're just a liar.

One time, I salted the biggest one's skin down and tacked it up on a sheet of plywood.

But in the middle of the night, cats and coons ate that shit like potato chips.

I have no skin this day.


----------



## MaryL

antifa said:


> by Jen Senko
> 
> It's only $4 and well worth your time. Jen Senko explains how the U.S. became infested with alt-right hate.
> 
> Here is a preview


As a result, we are infested  by a minority of  liberals making buku bucks telling us what is acceptable to suit their  rich  elitist white needs. I am scratching my head here. Who is this "WE" libs tout all the time? Because there is a real disconnect on that...


----------



## sealybobo

Rambunctious said:


> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....


Well we say we aren’t as racist as our grandfathers.


----------



## Dale Smith

sealybobo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel better? you really should not lie to yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> Well we say we aren’t as racist as our grandfathers.
Click to expand...



Everything is always about race and tribalism which is why nothing ever changes. If everyone in this country was of the same skin tint, the ones pulling the strings would pit those with blue eyes against those that have brown eyes or green eyes. Those with blond hair against those that are brunettes....those with hair against those that are bald. It simply amazes me that anyone over the age of 40 can't see what the scam is.


----------



## MaryL

Brainwashing now means anti white. Hate by any other name is acceptable, as long as it's  Anglos you hate.


----------



## antifa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
Click to expand...

Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate news was forced to chase faux to the crazy right for ratings. Rightwing media is on welfare from think-tanks so they don't have to worry about ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
Click to expand...

Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.

We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.


----------



## Dale Smith

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
Click to expand...



As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.


----------



## antifa

MaryL said:


> Brainwashing now means anti white. Hate by any other name is acceptable, as long as it's  Anglos you hate.


What is the opposite of white? If you could be honest with yourself, we may be able to have an adult conversation.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not AM , that's why your liberal talk radio always dies no one listens execpt for a few conservatives .
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
Click to expand...



LMAO I know more about politics on my left nut kid they you will ever know in your life time.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.
Click to expand...



Prove it powder puff..you forgot about the ones like myself who didn't bother to vote.


----------



## antifa

Dale Smith said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
Click to expand...

That may end up to be a good thing. There are too many of you freak


bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I know more about politics on my left nut kid they you will ever know in your life time.
Click to expand...

Honey, there is no way in hell I would believe you have a left nut. I saw you race.


----------



## antifa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end they show how faux news viewers are less informed than those who do not watch news. But the best part is when they say you are too lazy to think for yourself and need your talking points given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
Click to expand...

How much gold do you have stored there?


----------



## antifa

Dale Smith said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing hate radio is on welfare. They are paid by billionaires and thinktanks to brainwash you fools who are too lazy to think for yourselves. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
Click to expand...

Do you need help? Let me know and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Dale Smith

antifa said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need help? Let me know and I will see what I can do.
Click to expand...



Seeing David Brock, the homo and the founder of leftard slanted site "mediamatters.com" funded by one of George Soros NGOs was all I needed to see before I gave it the backhanded wave............are we clear?


----------



## Dale Smith

Antifa SEZ??????? "Just ignore the queer leftard David Brock that started mediamatters.com with money from commie globalist George Soros!!!! It's the content that matters!!!"

Oh, wait, David Brock is part of that content........epic fail, homey.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may end up to be a good thing. There are too many of you freak
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You big fat liar, they need ratings to survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I know more about politics on my left nut kid they you will ever know in your life time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, there is no way in hell I would believe you have a left nut. I saw you race.
Click to expand...



LMAO kid and you say you know politics ?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dale Smith said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need help? Let me know and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing David Brock, the homo and the founder of leftard slanted site "mediamatters.com" funded by one of George Soros NGOs was all I needed to see before I gave it the backhanded wave............are we clear?
Click to expand...



I still think this kid has a wall poster of that OWS protestor years back taking a poop on a cop car...







.


----------



## Dale Smith

bear513 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> 
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need help? Let me know and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing David Brock, the homo and the founder of leftard slanted site "mediamatters.com" funded by one of George Soros NGOs was all I needed to see before I gave it the backhanded wave............are we clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I still think this kid has a wall poster of that OWS protestor years back taking a poop on a cop car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


He is two sandwiches short of a picnic lunch........one oar isn't in the water......his elevator doesn't go all the way to the top.......so many euphemisms that describe his lack of mental functions....


----------



## MaryL

Why do we idealize black culture,  BITCH? That is a black cultural thing.  BITCH. Being black and BITCH is   word blacks accept because yo yo, nigs, its a black thing. Hypocrisy. Its a thing...


----------



## MaryL

Yo yo nigs, Whaz  up? I despise popular vernacular,  why are we pandering to but yet avoid black  popular verb-garbage   like nigga? Really? OK.....it's banned here. Oh right. THAT word, It offends... WHO?


----------



## antifa

Dale Smith said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need help? Let me know and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing David Brock, the homo and the founder of leftard slanted site "mediamatters.com" funded by one of George Soros NGOs was all I needed to see before I gave it the backhanded wave............are we clear?
Click to expand...

Best keep it in the family.


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may end up to be a good thing. There are too many of you freak
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you eat up all the propaganda like candy. Rightwing radio is has been losing sponsors for quite some time and are dependent on billionaire donors to keep them buoyant.
> 
> Do a search and learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I know more about politics on my left nut kid they you will ever know in your life time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, there is no way in hell I would believe you have a left nut. I saw you race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO kid and you say you know politics ?
Click to expand...

Let me race your boat if you want to learn how to pass.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> 
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may end up to be a good thing. There are too many of you freak
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think i didn't? Salem is a for profit Christian company that syndicates radio shows across the the country, some talk shows stars are Larry eldren ...
> 
> Salem Media Investor Center |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I know more about politics on my left nut kid they you will ever know in your life time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, there is no way in hell I would believe you have a left nut. I saw you race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO kid and you say you know politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me race your boat if you want to learn how to pass.
Click to expand...


Passing is the easy part, staying out front with no one to pass is the hard part.


----------



## Dale Smith

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may end up to be a good thing. There are too many of you freak
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I know more about politics on my left nut kid they you will ever know in your life time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, there is no way in hell I would believe you have a left nut. I saw you race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO kid and you say you know politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me race your boat if you want to learn how to pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing is the easy part, staying out front with no one to pass is the hard part.
Click to expand...


One thing that you have to admit that is great about forums like this? Where else could you delve into the mindset of a leftard like antifa but be spared of sharing the same airspace AND you can shut them off any time ya want?


----------



## antifa

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may end up to be a good thing. There are too many of you freak
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dig a little deeper or stop pretending you are credible. You're a fucking brainwashed allmostbeen who can't have an adult conversation.
> 
> We can talk about boats or anything else but you lack the morals to talk about politics. You are deplorable but I will still have a beer with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I know more about politics on my left nut kid they you will ever know in your life time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, there is no way in hell I would believe you have a left nut. I saw you race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO kid and you say you know politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me race your boat if you want to learn how to pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing is the easy part, staying out front with no one to pass is the hard part.
Click to expand...

The only problem with that philosophy is you have to show us you can pass. All I saw was no balls to pass.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dale Smith said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw that David Brock, the former queer lover of pedophile James Alefantis? I lost any interest in watching the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> That may end up to be a good thing. There are too many of you freak
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I know more about politics on my left nut kid they you will ever know in your life time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, there is no way in hell I would believe you have a left nut. I saw you race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO kid and you say you know politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me race your boat if you want to learn how to pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing is the easy part, staying out front with no one to pass is the hard part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing that you have to admit that is great about forums like this? Where else could you delve into the mindset of a leftard like antifa but be spared of sharing the same airspace AND you can shut them off any time ya want?
Click to expand...



I know they pull you down to there level it's the only way to fight them, then you leave go back to your reality, you look around at kids and wonder if they think the same retarded way as posters like this and think WTF?


----------



## Dale Smith

bear513 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may end up to be a good thing. There are too many of you freak
> Honey, there is no way in hell I would believe you have a left nut. I saw you race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO kid and you say you know politics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me race your boat if you want to learn how to pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing is the easy part, staying out front with no one to pass is the hard part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing that you have to admit that is great about forums like this? Where else could you delve into the mindset of a leftard like antifa but be spared of sharing the same airspace AND you can shut them off any time ya want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know they pull you down to there level it's the only way to fight them, then you leave go back to your reality, you look around at kids and wonder if they think the same retarded way as posters like this and think WTF?
Click to expand...



The best tactic is to simply expose them for the idiots that they are and beat them down with their own words. Arguing with one is a waste of time. 

What is that old adage??? "Never argue with an idiot ......because no one will know the difference and he will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience"? LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dale Smith said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO kid and you say you know politics ?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me race your boat if you want to learn how to pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing is the easy part, staying out front with no one to pass is the hard part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing that you have to admit that is great about forums like this? Where else could you delve into the mindset of a leftard like antifa but be spared of sharing the same airspace AND you can shut them off any time ya want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know they pull you down to there level it's the only way to fight them, then you leave go back to your reality, you look around at kids and wonder if they think the same retarded way as posters like this and think WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best tactic is to simply expose them for the idiots that they are and beat them down with their own words. Arguing with one is a waste of time.
> 
> What is that old adage??? "Never argue with an idiot ......because no one will know the difference and he will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience"? LOL!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



You know what Dale...your absolutely right..


Thank you for that one..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.
Click to expand...


  Like I said...you fags dont operate where I live.
There are far to many people that carry.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's hilarious coming from a brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Shitholes - brainwashed, indoctrinated moron lemmings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sit in your safe space and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. Go find your safe space with your blanky and juice. No crying, at least act like a big boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you chumps can do to restrict my safe space.
> It's within 80ft with my pistol and 400 yards with my rifle....and those numbers are conservative.
> 
> Care to challenge my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much gold do you have stored there?
Click to expand...


  Tons....come and get it.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
I spend a few hours a month volunteering at a retirement/nursing home. Because of the arguments and animosity it has caused, no public room TV is allowed to show Fox or CNN news. No radios are allowed to play any "talk shows". It worked.


----------



## antifa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said...you fags dont operate where I live.
> There are far to many people that carry.
Click to expand...

Make sure you let me know next time the Klan is going to march where you live.


----------



## antifa

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I spend a few hours a month volunteering at a retirement/nursing home. Because of the arguments and animosity it has caused, no public room TV is allowed to show Fox or CNN news. No radios are allowed to play any "talk shows". It worked.


5 or 10 years ago faux would be on almost every public tv. Most of the public woke up and started turning that shit-hole-show off.

Well except those in their 80s.


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said...you fags dont operate where I live.
> There are far to many people that carry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you let me know next time the Klan is going to march where you live.
Click to expand...



I heard they're marching tomorrow, in the woods out back of my house.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said...you fags dont operate where I live.
> There are far to many people that carry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you let me know next time the Klan is going to march where you live.
Click to expand...


   The clan has never marched here.
And neither has the blm or antifags.


----------



## antifa

Marion Morrison said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got your maga hat stolen by them. You were lucky you didn't end up with a bloody face.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said...you fags dont operate where I live.
> There are far to many people that carry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you let me know next time the Klan is going to march where you live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they're marching tomorrow, in the woods out back of my house.
Click to expand...

I heard a lot of stuff marches out your backwoods.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said...you fags dont operate where I live.
> There are far to many people that carry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you let me know next time the Klan is going to march where you live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they're marching tomorrow, in the woods out back of my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard a lot of stuff marches out your backwoods.
Click to expand...


  Your presence here is really quite the joke.
You influence nothing. You have no power and your attempts at trying to influence public opinion is failing miserably.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I spend a few hours a month volunteering at a retirement/nursing home. Because of the arguments and animosity it has caused, no public room TV is allowed to show Fox or CNN news. No radios are allowed to play any "talk shows". It worked.



So no news is good news?

That place sounds like the movie " one who flew over the cuckoo's nest"

You don't see the problem here?


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> I spend a few hours a month volunteering at a retirement/nursing home. Because of the arguments and animosity it has caused, no public room TV is allowed to show Fox or CNN news. No radios are allowed to play any "talk shows". It worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no news is good news?
> 
> That place sounds like the movie " one who flew over the cuckoo's nest"
> 
> You don't see the problem here?
Click to expand...


God damn girl it's called censorship, it's called control, it's called " we tell you what to believe"

Fuck you


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> I spend a few hours a month volunteering at a retirement/nursing home. Because of the arguments and animosity it has caused, no public room TV is allowed to show Fox or CNN news. No radios are allowed to play any "talk shows". It worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no news is good news?
> 
> That place sounds like the movie " one who flew over the cuckoo's nest"
> 
> You don't see the problem here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God damn girl it's called censorship, it's called control, it's called " we tell you what to believe"
> 
> Fuck you
Click to expand...


*It's called indoctrination...and you don't see a fucking problem with that?*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...you fags dont operate where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Trumpfags are only about 32% of the population. Leave the trailer park and you are in the danger zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said...you fags dont operate where I live.
> There are far to many people that carry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you let me know next time the Klan is going to march where you live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they're marching tomorrow, in the woods out back of my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard a lot of stuff marches out your backwoods.
Click to expand...


  Ya might want to check your backyard.....BOO!!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> I spend a few hours a month volunteering at a retirement/nursing home. Because of the arguments and animosity it has caused, no public room TV is allowed to show Fox or CNN news. No radios are allowed to play any "talk shows". It worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no news is good news?
> 
> That place sounds like the movie " one who flew over the cuckoo's nest"
> 
> You don't see the problem here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God damn girl it's called censorship, it's called control, it's called " we tell you what to believe"
> 
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's called indoctrination...and you don't see a fucking problem with that?*
Click to expand...



At the end of the movie do you know why the Indian killed jack character. ?
Do you ?

To save his soul to not being indoctrination ..that Indian killed him so jack wouldn't confrom to nurse ratchet..that Indian saved his soul..


----------



## MaryL

My dad survived the depression and WWII by the skin of his teeth.  I think he and his generation could see   past the hyperbole. Liberals and conservatives and all their political games we see clear as day. We want the truth, and there is the TRUTH. Brainwashing and conformism be damned.


----------



## Muhammed

antifa said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right should watch it to find out what happened to you
> 
> 
> 
> I played golf and had crab at the clubhouse for lunch today...then came home and worked on my jeep.... that's what happened to me today...tomorrow I'm taking my RV to the lake to catch some bass and meet some friends....that's what happened to me....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you start hating nonwhites?
Click to expand...

When did bass become a euphemism for non-whites?


----------

